# Seen Cat6A?



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

kaboler said:


> I'm working in a building that's wired to the nut, brand new, and they're running cat6A everywhere. Anyone seen it yet?
> 
> It's pretty slick. It's quite thick, rigid, and every conductor seems to have a plastic spacer inside it.
> 
> ...



500MHz huh. Check this out. Reminds me of "Thats not a knife, This is a knife mate".
http://www.intel.com/technology/io/thunderbolt/index.htm


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> 500MHz huh. Check this out. Reminds me of "Thats not a knife, This is a knife mate".
> http://www.intel.com/technology/io/thunderbolt/index.htm


Well, they're both fast SOB's.

One is cable usually for networks, one is a device interconnect. Not the
same thing.

One is talking about 10 Gbps, the other is talking about
500 MHz. Bits/second is not equal to hertz. Under well
specified conditions that 500 MHz cable will carry 10 Gbps
of data.

Is that what you meant?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

rexowner said:


> Well, they're both fast SOB's.
> 
> One is cable usually for networks, one is a device interconnect. Not the
> same thing.
> ...


I knew that you cannot wire a building with it. It just struck me as pretty damn fast when I read about it. I'm used to new posts on the forum having to read the next day cause my road runner is so slow.............................................................


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Most of my customers do not go for it as the cost is not worth it.

1GB is plenty for most people, heck, I still have some places running 100mb, (and even one on thinnet, old proprietary stuff)

Until they start putting in bigger pipes to businesses and households, I don't see many of my customers going for it.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i believe motorola has it in their facility, as well as some other places out here. 

I have used it for testing some of the POS stuff we engineered too. 

Not cheap by any means, but if the speeds of data keep increasing like they are, even 6a will not be enough


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

They're also running two pairs of fiber everywhere. And I thought kinking cat was bad, those poor guys have monster spools of it, but they're not going all that fast because they keep ending up waiting for the conduit guys to come fix their bends.

The work their work is gorgeous.

The computer room also has cooling racks. A computer rack, then a cooling rack, with warm hallways and cool hallways. CRAAAAZY!!!! No tie wraps either, only velcro.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

for the money, and if you need the speed.. fiber is always going to be faster, as far as the foreseeable future.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> for the money, and if you need the speed.. fiber is always going to be faster, as far as the foreseeable future.


Most of my new work is fiber between the MDF and IDF(s), and Cat6 to the drops.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Most of my new work is fiber between the MDF and IDF(s), and Cat6 to the drops.


If I get to go back, I'll have to take a look. Maybe, probably, they did it the same way.

Don't know what an MDF is and an IDF is, but I assume it's point A and point B.

They don't take my driver's license anymore when I go inside. Maybe it's because I say "secret service" or "CIA" when I flash it at them. We don't have those in Canada, so I'm not impersonating .


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The MDF is main distribution frame. It's either in the FIRST telco room, or the "computer room". The IDF is the intermediate distribution frame, and those are the racks fed by the MDF. You normally only have drops going to IDF's, but it's perfectly acceptable to have drops closest to the MDF going to the MDF. Heck, many places only have an MDF and no IDF's.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Most of my new work is fiber between the MDF and IDF(s), and Cat6 to the drops.


ive done all cat6e to all locations, fiber/50 pair from mdf-idf, and then fiber to each room on top of that too. 

in a school


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> ive done all cat6e to all locations, fiber/50 pair from mdf-idf, and then fiber to each room on top of that too.
> 
> in a school


Yeah, but that's a government job. Not a job that regular sound-minded working people are paying for. :laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

motorola is spending 500 million on a remodel....


just saying


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> motorola is spending 500 million on a remodel....
> 
> 
> just saying


Holy Shiite Muslims!!! The largest two projects I was ever on were 70M and 125M, and they were both new work. I can't even imagine what a 500M remodel looks like.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> motorola is spending 500 million on a remodel....
> 
> 
> just saying


MSI or MMI?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i have no idea what that means...


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

MOT - Motorola split into two companies.

MSI - Motorola Systems Inc -- big equipment

MMI - Motorola Mobility Inc - phones, etc.

I was curious who thought they had so much money,
based on their shrinking revenues, to spend 
half a $B.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

oh, there cell department. i think its split between schaumburg, and libertyville il


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

kaboler said:


> I'm working in a building that's wired to the nut, brand new, and they're running cat6A everywhere. Anyone seen it yet?
> 
> It's pretty slick. It's quite thick, rigid, and every conductor seems to have a plastic spacer inside it.
> 
> ...


We are installing that on a job at the moment, at the Systimax/Commscope certification course they said they use the tape between the pairs so they can reduce the thickness of the insulation which in turn reduces a loom of 24 cables really drastically which you need for the high density patch panels they have come out with, I think its like 6 cables per square inch or something like that compared to 4.

It is a real b!tch to get into a flush box sometimes with the rigidity of the cable so right angle terminations are a must and we just punch down the tape with the conductor and have not really had any problems doing so. Its great stuff to work with and the quality is great.


----------



## mbeshr (Jun 19, 2011)

you can search google about any thing for cat6A and you will find what is you want


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

1 piece of cat6A is about the same diameter as a regular 12 gauge extension cord. It is a PITA sometimes to work with.


----------



## sxpert (Jun 17, 2011)

the main issue with cat6A is that you have to respect a minimum curve radius of 10 times the cable diameter, or about 3 to 4 inches, otherwise the cable is damaged, even if it's not visible.

Cat6A is one of the wiring options for houses here in france. 

the electrical code states that out goes the crappy phone cable, and you have to wire houses with cat5e minimum (you're free to use cat8 if you have the budget)

you have 3 grade of cabling

grade 1, allows for telephone (blue pair, terminals 4-5 of rj45 connector) and network (the rest, or the whole) with cat5e, and television / sat brought in with coax
grade 2, allows for the same, television signals will be brought in via pair 7-8 (brown) using cat6 cable and sat via coax 
grade 3 brings everything via the cat6A or above, on the same pairs as described above

you have to have at least one network plug in every major room, everything goes to the central electrical panel, and the equipment manufacturers sell auto-sensing ethernet switches that, depending on what's connected in the wall plug, sends (gigabit)ethernet, phone, or tv/sat down the line


----------

